# Turbo 4WD U12



## Guest (Mar 5, 2003)

Just thought i'd put this here for your interest:

I own a '88 U12 SSS ATTESA (4WD) turbo, it uses a CA18DET standard and later models came with a SR20DET. Nissan also made a competition version with a CA18DET-R, close ratio trans, half cage and lower weight. My one has a T3 hybrid turbo and a front mount intercooler.


----------



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

That's an AWD? 

Never seen a SSS around here... i d*mn want one though, they look very nice!


----------



## Kurt (Dec 2, 2003)

You gotta pic, Undertaker? Web link or something?


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

yeah I'd like some pics too, and any info you have about the close ratio tranny and other ca18det-r info!!!


----------



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

While we're at it; what are the differences between the CA*ET, CA*DET and CA*DET-r engines?


----------



## Ghion (Dec 20, 2003)

*what chassis' does that engine fit?*

just curious as to which chassis' does that engine fit? And what would be necessary for each to work. I researching a potential swap for my b14 and looking at route other than the sr20.... any help would be good.


----------



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

Ghion said:


> just curious as to which chassis' does that engine fit? And what would be necessary for each to work. I researching a potential swap for my b14 and looking at route other than the sr20.... any help would be good.


I think that fits together with my question 

E.g my CA18ET engine can be fitted on my other Bluebird (wich has a CA20E engine). Only trouble would be the grid since this is a turbo...

CA = engine block type
18 = engine volume (1.8 liters)
S = carburator
D = twincam
E = injection/electronic ignition
T = turbo

putting a 200sx s13 engine (CA18DET) in a bluebird/stanza would fit with the gearbox and everything, but the fly wheel wouldnt.. (something about the amount of bolts on the clutch or whatever)

another example is a maxima (nfi what its called in the states), with a VQ20DE engine... you could put one from the 350Z into a Maxima (350Z has a VQ35DE engine)

I think that makes sense  please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Kurt (Dec 2, 2003)

I have a dillemma.
If the CA from a 200sx can be put into a Bluebird/Stanza...
If the SR20DET fits easily into the 200sx...
Why can't you drop an SR20DET into a Stanza?
You can't easily. Am I right?


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

IIRC the motor mounts are the problem on the SR for any CA,E,or GA powered nissan.


----------



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

Kurt said:


> I have a dillemma.
> If the CA from a 200sx can be put into a Bluebird/Stanza...
> If the SR20DET fits easily into the 200sx...
> Why can't you drop an SR20DET into a Stanza?
> You can't easily. Am I right?


Heh, it could work  I'll try it out one day when I wreck my CA18ET engine...

Would need to change the clutch, gearbox and everything too I guess...

For what car is the SR20DET engine created for originally?


----------



## kml125z (Mar 5, 2005)

*u12 attesa ca18 n/a*

i own a u12 attesa 2.0 n/a fwd. now i want change my engine to ca18det awd. what model of fwd transmission unit can i use for this project. or can i get advice from u.tq


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

kml125z said:


> i own a u12 attesa 2.0 n/a fwd. now i want change my engine to ca18det awd. what model of fwd transmission unit can i use for this project. or can i get advice from u.tq


I don't know what tranny the awd U12 used, but an AWD tranny from an 89 sentra station wagon with awd works on any CA engine for a FWD configuration  or if for some weird reason you want 4wd instead, look at the 4wd stanza wagon. 

Yes the problem with sr20 swaps is motor mounts. 

Yes a CA from 200sx will go into stanza/bluebird with right tranny and mounts but you have to change the intake and exhaust manifold iirc. But a bluebird from the 80's only came with a CA engine. CA20E, CA18ET, CA18DET

an SR swap to a 200sx is no easier than into a bluebird, you still have to change mounts. 


And Hawkon...Nissan already did the 350z swap, but with an Altima!! Altima SE-R, check it out. I got to drive one, pretty damn quick and sporty.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I am trying to understand something? you say the you have a CA18 above but then you say in the message it is a 2.0L???

The Bluebird SSS had both a CA18DET and SR20DET in the U12 chassis and both with AWD so whichever way you go you will need the entire drivetrain and suspension as well as the harness and ECU. Both engines had an auto and manual trans for them with most of them equipped with the automatic.

Troy


----------



## kml125z (Mar 5, 2005)

Gsolo said:


> I don't know what tranny the awd U12 used, but an AWD tranny from an 89 sentra station wagon with awd works on any CA engine for a FWD configuration  or if for some weird reason you want 4wd instead, look at the 4wd stanza wagon.
> 
> Yes the problem with sr20 swaps is motor mounts.
> 
> ...



can i use ca20e standad transmission unit (fwd) to combine with ca18det engine.i realy dont know the ca family got ca20det.can i get photo for ca20det.tq


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

KA24Tech said:


> I am trying to understand something? you say the you have a CA18 above but then you say in the message it is a 2.0L???
> 
> The Bluebird SSS had both a CA18DET and SR20DET in the U12 chassis and both with AWD so whichever way you go you will need the entire drivetrain and suspension as well as the harness and ECU. Both engines had an auto and manual trans for them with most of them equipped with the automatic.
> 
> Troy


Actually SR20DET wasn't invented yet.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

kml125z said:


> can i use ca20e standad transmission unit (fwd) to combine with ca18det engine.i realy dont know the ca family got ca20det.can i get photo for ca20det.tq


If you wanted to i suppose you could. And there is no photo of CA20DET cause there is no CA20DET. It's more of a project idea. I know a few aussie people have done it.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Gsolo said:


> Actually SR20DET wasn't invented yet.


Actually it was because the U12 chassis was in production until 91 in Japan and until 93 in Australia. The U12 Bluebird SR20DET is easy to spot because it has a top mount intercooler although smaller than the GTI-Rs.









Troy


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

KA24Tech said:


> Actually it was because the U12 chassis was in production until 91 in Japan and until 93 in Australia. The U12 Bluebird SR20DET is easy to spot because it has a top mount intercooler although smaller than the GTI-Rs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I stand corrected then. I didn't realize the U12 was left around that much longer i thought it was just killed in 91 without ever receiving the sr20


----------



## SENTRASER (Jan 6, 2005)

Gsolo said:


> I don't know what tranny the awd U12 used, but an AWD tranny from an 89 sentra station wagon with awd works on any CA engine for a FWD configuration  or if for some weird reason you want 4wd instead, look at the 4wd stanza wagon.
> 
> Yes the problem with sr20 swaps is motor mounts.
> 
> ...


Are you saying that the bolt pattern on the AWD sentra is the same as a CA18DE? I would love to swap in a CA18DE(T possibly?) :woowoo:


----------



## SENTRASER (Jan 6, 2005)

ttt.........


----------



## tba707 (Jan 14, 2006)




----------



## tba707 (Jan 14, 2006)

Actually... it is possible to mount an SR20det into a stanza or a bluebird, it could also be made into a 4 wheel drive or a 2 wheel drive, depending on the choice of the owner. Suspension and brakes would be the next problem to tackle.


----------



## OniS14 (Apr 27, 2007)

holy batmobile...2005
stop gravedigging!


----------



## SENTRASER (Jan 6, 2005)

tba707 said:


> Actually... it is possible to mount an SR20det into a stanza or a bluebird, it could also be made into a 4 wheel drive or a 2 wheel drive, depending on the choice of the owner. Suspension and brakes would be the next problem to tackle.


Right, I'm trying to get the correct motorset right now that will come with a manual tranny and such, a CA18DET. You wouldn't happen to know where to get any cool JDM B12 parts would you tba707>?


----------



## tba707 (Jan 14, 2006)

*JDM parts*



SENTRASER said:


> Right, I'm trying to get the correct motorset right now that will come with a manual tranny and such, a CA18DET. You wouldn't happen to know where to get any cool JDM B12 parts would you tba707>?


As a matter of fact, i actually know where to get them JDM parts here in my place. The problem is shipping the parts to the US. What are you particularly looking for sentraser?


----------

